# How much do home builders really profit?!



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

My wife and I are about to start building a home around the Beaumont area and have decided to contract it out ourselves. It is a custom home but nothing extremely crazy. I was originally going to hire a builder but after multiple bids of around $155 a sq ft there was no way. With that being said these builders say they charge 10% plus cost. I think itâ€™s more like 20-30% plus cost. Thoughts ?


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

I've done it both ways years ago when I was younger, didn't mind getting stressed out, and had a lot more chutzpah. Taking everything into consideration quoted 10%+ cost is probably close, but they're referring to your cost I would guess. If you got good flexible teams...carpenters, rockers, roofers...etc, if can be fun at least once. It's a lot like marriage...a real eye opener!

Sharing is Caring!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

You can"t stay in business at a 10% margin


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

On paper maybe it looks like 10% + cost. Reality is more like 20-30% profit.
Several investors/house flippers told me that they need to make a min 15% profit to be worth their time.


----------



## Larry S (Jun 29, 2016)

When you start you will soon realize we earn every bit of it.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Home building*

Warning Will Rogers, being your own GC may cause heart problems and divorce!!!!!

We almost went this route. We had a good friend that offered his companies contractors for me to use and work out my own deals. He was even giving me pointers and tips. I could see this was not going the way we wanted so we scrapped the whole deal early.

We looked at several home builders and decided on Tilson home builders. We liked them and how they set up the process. This did not get rid of all the stress and heart burn of building a house. We worked closely with the Tilson GC and had the building process inspected several times along the way. This can be a very stressful process and puts a lot of strain on the family.

I drove 40 miles out of my way every 2 days to the job site to review the progress and then 40 miles another direction in the evening for several months. This all took place in Dayton, Tx.

My suggestion is to look for a home builder and a GC that you feel comfortable with. It will be worth the 10% vs 20%

Just my point of view

I did act as the GC for my 40' X 60' shop and had fun with this but it definitely not the same as building a house to code.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Apparently I had the best builder in the universe. I never once had a cross word with him. He did what he said heâ€™d do. If I didnâ€™t spend all of the budget in one area, heâ€™d apply it to another. I cut him a check for $2900 or so at closing for some add ons I wanted. We didnâ€™t even have a punch list for fixes when complete and 3 years in we still havenâ€™t found anything wrong....the doorbell doesnâ€™t always work, but Iâ€™m good with that....


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

I know going into it itâ€™s going to be a lot of headaches. Not taking anything from home builders. I know you guys put in a lot of hard work, But at the end of the day if I can save myself $60k then Iâ€™m okay with the headaches


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

$155/sqft for custom is not bad now adays. How big are you talking?

Will the bank give you a loan if you are the GC?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I doubt seriously the 10%, they would have to make more. However, I am about to finish finally on mine being built, and I am glad I chose to use a general. I don't think I personally knew the ins and outs enough to tackle it myself.


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

2557 sq ft.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

For GCs, a lot of their costing is job costed. Bonds, permits, superintendent and PM labor, taxes, everything that it takes to complete that project. So basically part of the "cost" for the work. I bid MANY commercial projects at a 10% profit on top of the job costs, some as low at 5%.

I am also in the process of starting a new house. I have a bunch of quotes and some solid plug numbers and I am at $114/sq ft for the living spaces and about 1700 sq ft of porches and garage. This is the last house I plan on ever building for that woman I am married to. This is #5. So she is getting everything she wants. Said that to say, the $114 is for a no holds barred house.


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thatâ€™s is pretty spot on to where Iâ€™m at, right around $115


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

rusty2009 said:


> You can"t stay in business at a 10% margin


I agree with Rusty.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

The most common figure I see, by far, is cost + 15%. You might argue that takes away any incentive to manage costs. And if you said that, I couldn't argue with you. There are also lots of opportunities to squeeze more $ out of a job, even on a cost-plus basis. One of the big ones is by getting kickbacks on materials and labor - or some arrangement that has the same effect. (Like getting discounts that they can use on other jobs.)

A legitimate Cost + 15% is worth it if the builder has really good subs, and manages/polices them well. A good GC will prevent some big screw-ups along the way, or catch them early and prevent them from turning into flaws that haunt you for the rest of the time you own the house. Like so many other professions, there aren't enough really good ones to go around.

A cost/sq. foot basis leaves you vulnerable from the other direction. It's an incentive to cut corners. It's also impossible to apply a cost/sq. foot price to houses of different sizes, finish out, etc. The kitchen is the most expensive room in your house. Put the same kitchen into a bigger house, and it will affect the cost/sq. foot price a lot less.

Bottom line, as people have said above, a 10% margin will have a builder skipping town owing creditors. Find a good contractor, make a cost + 15% deal, an then watch the costs like a hawk. One of the biggest things you can do is to make your mind up, and avoid change orders like the plague.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I am in Orange. We moved in our new house last month. We finished around $128 sq/ft and that was with a "buddy deal"; a buddy of mine is a GC. Other bids we got were around $132 sq/ft. This price includes an aerobic septic system and water well. We also busted our cabinet budget by about $4K and our countertop budget by $3K. My buddy charged me a flat fee; the others were a total package price, so no telling what their cut would be. I know of another GC who recently upped his flat rate of $30K to $40k.


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

$132 is even reasonable but the $155 quotes I were getting just seemed out of line. Keep in mind this doesnâ€™t even include the cost of land. So if I were to go with a builder whose charging $155 a sq ft I would be under water right of the bat because thereâ€™s no way itâ€™s appraising for that.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

rusty2009 said:


> You can"t stay in business at a 10% margin


Say your gross revenue is $1MM, your total expenses are $900k which includes ALL costs associated with being in business. And you can't stay in business with $100k profit?

I think we are talking about two different things. If you sell widgets at a 10% markup/margin, then no you can't stay in business.

But for a GC who builds buildings/homes, their business model is not selling widgets. Rather his model is to bid his projects considering all project related costs plus 10% profit and 10% home office overhead (these are variable industry standards). At some point, the % of the home office overhead can go down drastically due to high gross revenue as home office overhead is fixed/static.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I played GC on my last house and there are a lot of goods and bads from doing so. Now this was in 1996 so I know a lot has changed. I went out for bids and when I was happy with the contractors and prices I went for a construction loan and started the project. It took me 5 months to complete a 2500 sqft home plus a 3 car garage. As most of you know to get a mortgage you must have your finished house appraised and the appraisal must be more than the money borrowed for construction. I ended up being appraised 80K over what I borrowed.

Now I'm getting ready to start a 5k sq foot barndominium project. I'm looking at this one both ways. Hiring or GC it myself. I'll probably GC the building shell myself but don't really have the time to do the interior build out. Looking at going as green as I can with the build. I'm finding out building green is not cheap but should pay for itself fairly quick. Either way good luck.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Done it both ways ... GC'd my house when I was younger (and did at least 1/2 the work) ... was in my mid 40's ... recently had a custom house built since I'm of an age ... builder went flat 17% ... there were some things I wished had been different but over all a good build if over budget (7%) here on the coast ... I'm sure being on the water and having much deck/dock work over water added to costs ...
.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

RB II said:


> I think we are talking about two different things. If you sell widgets at a 10% markup/margin, then no you can't stay in business.


I'm not going to get into an argument over it, but things go wrong on a regular basis that a builder has to eat. There are good construction workers out there, and I have nothing but respect for a man who works for a living, and actually builds something that lasts. But they aren't in the majority. If there's a screw-up, the GC can't pass that on to the customer.

If you're selling $1 widgets and one of them fails, chances are the customer is just going to go to WalMart and buy another, rather than go to the trouble of sending it back to you. But if you mess up someone's home?

A volume builder, who has 4-5 floor plans that they repeat over and over, and the crews get very efficient at building them. Building one-off custom jobs is another thing entirely. All I'm saying is that it's a hard way to make an easy living. Especially on a 10% margin.

[Correction - a 10% markup is really a 9% margin.]


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I used to work for a big time nation-wide residential builder and they charged 30% over cost.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

hog_down said:


> I used to work for a big time nation-wide residential builder and they charged 30% over cost.


^^^ This.
Even volume builders like Perry, David, etc .... want at least 20-25% over cost.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Larry S said:


> When you start you will soon realize we earn every bit of it.


This!

I recently had a guy who wanted to play GC for his pool install. First thing he had to do was call Texas New Mexico out to get his drops relocated as they passed through the proposed pool. Last thing I remember was him pulling his hair out and he hadn't even put a shovel in the ground.


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

Pros and cons like everything else. I just canâ€™t see me building a house for more than what the appraisal value is. (Which was the case when plans were appraised). My opinion is that thereâ€™s so many houses being built at this time, at least in my area, that these builders have more than enough work so they will throw these high numbers out there because they donâ€™t necessarily need the work at this time. And not knocking them for doing so. Iâ€™m just not going to pay it. I will deal with a headache even if it does take me a year if I save 60-70K


----------



## W E H (Aug 2, 2012)

it can be done. you are at the mercy of the subs. once one breaks the timeline\schedule then all the rest can use his delay for the reason they are not showing up when they are supposed to. getting to 85% complete is pretty easy, but that last part is where it gets harder and you do not want just anyone doing your painting or finish work. i've heard and seen Tilson do some pretty good work for way less than the locals. i would adjust your timeline expectations to about 1.5 times what a chain builder is saying you because of sub delays. almost any good \ dependable tradesman has all the work they can handle right now. beware the one's that ask for half up front then do 2 days worth of work and want more money and then never show up again. those are the delays and costs that drive up your building expense, fixing their messups. just because you would not cheat someone or do crappy work doesn't mean someone else won't do it to you. then you are stuck, you have to fix it out of your pocket if you want the project to move forward. 

bid each project with a hard and fast contract at least you will have the paper to show them when they ask for more money or do not show up. put in reasonable completion times in the bids also. like number of days not actual dates. do not front much money. most good subs can absorb some costs before the actual scheduled draws happen.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Since I am involved with this process I will mention a couple things that entered into my decisions.

I knew of a case where a guy was his own general, but wasn't careful to make sure his subs had paid for the material they used. Yes, he made a mistake that you probably wouldn't make, but it is worth mentioning. Due to liens against him by the material providers, he had to go back and pay again for a lot of material. He lost all of his so called savings.




What if you have the cash to build and not borrow? 


I was told (and listened) that it makes sense to borrow initially even if you end up paying it off way ahead. The lender will cover their own arse, which protects yours too. After the job is complete you may choose to pay it off.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Since I am involved with this process I will mention a couple things that entered into my decisions.
> 
> I knew of a case where a guy was his own general, but wasn't careful to make sure his subs had paid for the material they used. Yes, he made a mistake that you probably wouldn't make, but it is worth mentioning. Due to liens against him by the material providers, he had to go back and pay again for a lot of material. He lost all of his so called savings.
> 
> ...


This is one reason I provided all of my materials myself, except drywall.

I am GC'ing my current house, it has its ups and downs. I wouldn't be able to afford the house that we are building if I would have had to include the GC fee.

My bank hasn't really done anything to protect themselves as far as build quality. I send them photos via text message and my county requires three inspections. I am windstorm also so there is that inspection process which is all separate from the lender.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

sabinewhaler88 said:


> Pros and cons like everything else. I just canâ€™t see me building a house for more than what the appraisal value is. (Which was the case when plans were appraised). My opinion is that thereâ€™s so many houses being built at this time, at least in my area, that these builders have more than enough work so they will throw these high numbers out there because they donâ€™t necessarily need the work at this time. And not knocking them for doing so. Iâ€™m just not going to pay it. I will deal with a headache even if it does take me a year if I save 60-70K


If you have zero ability on building a home you have zero reason being the GC.

You will regret this decision...

Good luck though.

John


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

I canâ€™t wait to see it once itâ€™s all done JFolm. Itâ€™s Going to be a beautiful home to raise your family in. I will defiantly be supplying all the materials myself! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

jtburf said:


> If you have zero ability on building a home you have zero reason being the GC.
> 
> You will regret this decision...
> 
> ...


Good thing I have the ability! Really going to regret saving 60k! Thanks!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

jtburf said:


> If you have zero ability on building a home you have zero reason being the GC.
> 
> You will regret this decision...
> 
> ...


I don't understand this statement. Have you been through the process and regret doing it?



sabinewhaler88 said:


> I canâ€™t wait to see it once itâ€™s all done JFolm. Itâ€™s Going to be a beautiful home to raise your family in. I will defiantly be supplying all the materials myself! Thanks for the heads up


Thank you sir.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Having sold new homes in my earlier career for 2 different builders, my understanding was they were looking for a 15% margin. I know this, if you attempt to be your own General Contractor, it will be a nightmare. You have no purchasing power with all the contractors and very little control over what they do. Typically they have much bigger builder accounts than an individual. Not criticising, just trying to be helpful. Laws, permits, details on and on. Don't do it. You will be glad you didn't. 

Solar Screens, Ext. Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shutters
2Cool Discounts
Call Mike at 713-446-3249


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Well, even though I am not being my own GC, I have known some who did and it went fine. Depending on your construction knowledge and ability to choose good subs, I feel certain that many people are capable of saving themselves some very serious money. Your lifestyle, your personality, many factors enter into a decision this big. There isn't a single answer for all cases.


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

A home builders most important tool these days is his cell phone.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

sabinewhaler88 said:


> Good thing I have the ability! Really going to regret saving 60k! Thanks!


No offence, if you know how why are you asking?

Trust me you are in over you head. Good luck though...

John


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

JFolm said:


> I don't understand this statement. Have you been through the process and regret doing it?
> Thank you sir.


I have done 4 complete down to stud remodels 2500 sqft average, only custom home we started the builder drug arse for 6 months, I pulled every permit, did all the leg work even after contracts were signed. If your not in the a player good luck getting quality subs...Made them buy us out of the contract. Very happy we did as that home Harvey took off the map!

Also, Banks are not friendly to one time GC's..

But hey, we do not know what you all know right!!!

Build away!!!

John


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

jtburf said:


> No offence, if you know how why are you asking?
> 
> Trust me you are in over you head. Good luck though...
> 
> John


Iâ€™m
Glad you know Iâ€™m in over my head John! You must be a real smart guy! Are you a home builder?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

jtburf said:


> If you have zero ability on building a home you have zero reason being the GC.
> 
> You will regret this decision...
> 
> ...


I am not going to say that he will regret it or that he has zero reason to do it, but I will say that the likely hood of him buying/building the house for the same amount as a seasoned construction PM is not likely. There are intricacies in the buy out of the WHOLE house (meaning all of the little bits and pieces that go into it) that there will be inflation of the cost.

Having said that, good luck and hope you save a ton of money without sacrificing your sanity or marriage. Don't discount the strain on a marriage of building a house together. Tough enough to just buy a tract home, much less make ALL of the decisions and try to save money in the mean time. As I said before, this will be the 5th house we have built. The first three were just rungs up the ladder and we agreed to build the sq footage that we wanted as cheaply as possible with certain specific upgrades. The last one (where we live now) is more of a giving her what she wanted. This last one is whatever she wants.........within reason:biggrin:


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

jtburf said:


> No offence, if you know how why are you asking?
> 
> Trust me you are in over you head. Good luck though...
> 
> John


So are you saying the only people capable of building a home is an actually so called â€œGCâ€?!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Good luck! No chance I would attempt it, but I don't have your skills...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

sabinewhaler88 said:


> So are you saying the only people capable of building a home is an actually so called â€œGCâ€?!


I think he is saying that you had better be prepared to pay out the nose to finance your build if you don't have a bonded GC. Especially if there are big front end draws included.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

sabinewhaler88 said:


> So are you saying the only people capable of building a home is an actually so called â€œGCâ€?!


No, not at all. I am saying those who know do not get on the internet and whine about builder profits and claim they can do it better, because a builder might make a few bucks.

Do you have a DBA so you get commercial consideration?

Have a Tax ID?

Spoken to a CPA about the possible Tax benefits or Pitfalls?

Who do you have wholesale accounts with (Plumbing, Hard Lumber, Interior goods, ETC)

Have you sat down with your banker and chatted at all, construction loans are above prime 90% of the time.

Have you and your insurance company discussed coverage based on points of completion?

Do you have 25% of homes value in cash to cover subs when the banks will not cover draws in time?

How are you covered for liens when subs file for short pay?

Let me guess, Home Depot and Lowes are your go to suppliers?

Bro I could give a ****e if you do this or not, the simple fact over 70% of all posters in this thread say the same thing. DO NOT TRY IT!!! should be a warning to you.

Go luck, please come back in 2 years and tell us how you do/did...lol

John


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

jtburf said:


> No, not at all. I am saying those who know do not get on the internet and whine about builder profits and claim they can do it better, because a builder might make a few bucks.
> 
> Do you have a DBA so you get commercial consideration?
> 
> ...


 I need zero advice from a grown man that says â€œbroâ€. Iâ€™ve never once said I can do it better than anyone. Just said that I think itâ€™s sometiing thatâ€™s possible to do. The original post was asking how much the mark up really is compared to my bids. And you have no idea about me or my situation. Thatâ€™s you John for your input


----------



## Liv'n_the_dream (Jun 11, 2016)

My builder had a line item that was 14% of the cost. On
Items that I went over the allotted $$ he didnâ€™t increase his take, but items I went under he credited the $$ to me but he kept his agreed upon net. I am a project manager for projects that approach a billion $$ and I would wouldnâ€™t manage a home construction for 14 %. They earn their money, at the end of the day Iâ€™d use my general again in a heartbeat. First home I built the guy nicked and dimed me to death but the other experiences were great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

Fwiw, profit margins vary widely per job.

Like many professions, Builders balance their current workload and company dynamics into the bid they give.

For example, the more difficult a customer is perceived to be can easily get a very high bid.

Peeps only look at the end numbers and see piles of money they're just "giving" to a Builder.
If a one time GC is on salary at a job while he's building his house, he's getting paid weather he's at work or not.
A full time Builder only makes money if he's working a job.
Being a GC or Builder has plenty of times theres no (or very little) work going on.
Factor in that most guys start working at 6 every morning and work a lot more hours than a conventional job, yes driving from job to job is work.
Unless you are in rare air, you have to have more than one job going to make a living.
Depending on how many jobs you can do a year, it's not like the average GC is making $150-200K... far from it.
Do all the math.

Building one house is very doable, your trades will make life good or bad while doing it.
Beware of really low bids, just sayin. 
Whatever your time goals, add 4-5 months. 
Your subs will start quick, getting them back out can ruin schedules.
It's not like they will lose future work from you because they are slow to come back. 

I have been involved in commercial, residential, build out, remodel, spec homes, etc for a long time.
Just as there are plenty of successful one time builders stories, there are plenty of Builders and GC's that have had profits destroyed buy a bad job.
Plenty of things can go wrong at a job they have to eat the cost of.
I'd bet more goes wrong, more often than it goes right.
Thats what a GC or Builders job is most of the time, keeping things moving.

Enjoy the process, the end result will be worth it.


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

One more thought, you'll need learn the proper sequence for scheduling your trades.
After framing, do not rely on the subs to tell you who goes in first, second, etc. 
It gets fun when the plumber or HVAC guys run drain lines that get in the way of lighting.
Or when the electricians run wires that block HVAC work.

If at all possible, try to find guys that have worked together.
Their communication can be a lifesaver.


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

BretE said:


> Apparently I had the best builder in the universe. I never once had a cross word with him. He did what he said heâ€™d do. If I didnâ€™t spaend all of the budget in one area, heâ€™d apply it to another. I cut him a check for $2900 or so at closing for some add ons I wanted. We didnâ€™t even have a punch list for fixes when complete and 3 years in we still havenâ€™t found anything wrong....the doorbell doesnâ€™t always work, but Iâ€™m good with that....


"Good evening, sir. Have you heard the good news?"


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

Highflier said:


> One more thought, you'll need learn the proper sequence for scheduling your trades.
> After framing, do not rely on the subs to tell you who goes in first, second, etc.
> It gets fun when the plumber or HVAC guys run drain lines that get in the way of lighting.
> Or when the electricians run wires that block HVAC work.
> ...


Thanks for the info sir!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Man...we have a tough crowd around here.

Iâ€™ve done both....contracted out our latest home...and Iâ€™ve built 3 myself.

For me, building a house is fun. Granted we did a lot of the work ourselves (plumbing, electrical, framing on two of them, cabinets and trim, subbed out concrete, floors, AC, etc.

I rather enjoy the challenge, and itâ€™s not rocket science.

The key is finding good subs...and the best are usually booked solid with their bread and butter builders.

Iâ€™ve also had 2 buddies that subbed out their entire homes.

Donâ€™t let folks discourage you....if you have the right skills and mindset, and go in eyes wide open, it can be a rewarding experience and save a bunch of cash.

As for the markup? My guess would be 20-30%...but I donâ€™t have any data to back that up. My experience is hard to compare because we did so much work ourselves.

Good luck - hope the house and experience turn out awesome!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Highflier said:


> One more thought, you'll need learn the proper sequence for scheduling your trades.
> After framing, do not rely on the subs to tell you who goes in first, second, etc.
> It gets fun when the plumber or HVAC guys run drain lines that get in the way of lighting.
> Or when the electricians run wires that block HVAC work.
> ...


The 'order of things' was another thought of mine. I basically admitted to myself that I wasn't knowledgeable enough. Or, maybe I just used that as an excuse? I am at the stage of life I didn't want the headaches.

I hired a concrete contractor to build me a retaining wall to somewhat level the home pad, with just the right slope for proper drainage. This was a job I hired him for, no middle man. This was of course before the actual home. He was so good, that I made sure he did the concrete work for my house. I chose a general that used him for the concrete work.

Also, the contractor who framed my house, and basically did everything that is wood, including making cabinets, would have been available for me to use for that. I could have hired him if I was GC.

Some other trades though, of which there are many necessary, I had no clue where to begin. :help:


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Years ago I used to be a subcontractor with several crews.
When we did work for owner builders we charged more than we charged our regular customers.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I have dealt with GC's for years, some commercial and some residential. And that was the reason why when it was time to build our first home, we decided to do it ourselves. The inconsistency and the quality of work was not what I wanted to see in our home. Now, were both of the homes we built perfect, not at all but i don't think there is one. Now this isn't to say that there isn't still good GC's out there, but there are normally very busy and are quite expensive because of the work they do. 
We opted to do it ourselves and save some money. 
First thing I did was to schedule all trades on paper. I met with each sub and made adjustments as needed. Then went out and bid out all materials. One thing I failed to mention, a good set of plans is a must. Don't believe the BS about not getting discounts on materials. Of course you won't get the huge discount a builders gets (which isn't factored in on the 10% over cost) but you will get a volume discount especially when they know you are shopping. The one thing I will agree with is that you will need a significant amount of money to keep the job going and free time to visit and check on progress periodically. We paid for all material and labor upfront, we would submit for a draw with bank, they would inspect work, then a day later we had a check to continue with the next phase. Once you find a few good subs, most will recommend other good subs and which to stay away from. 
Would I do it again? In a heartbeat. But I really enjoyed it. An ex-coworker tried it and his home came out beautiful, but I think he stressed way to much on the project. 

Good Luck


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

As a practicing residential appraiser for the past 32 years I can assure you that $155/SF is if anything, on the low side for a completely custom built house. That is unless you are doing very lower end finishes like vinyl tile, cheap carpet and formica countertops, etc.

Maybe there could be a compromise? May I suggest you have a conversation with a company called Owner Builder Network. [email protected]. I have known Brad for many years and he's a straight up knowledgeable, friendly guy. if I were going to take on such a huge project I would certainly be talking to him.

And what Tdgal mentioned about heart attacks and divorce are very real considerations! I have done probably a couple or three dozen appraisals over the years for attorneys representing couples who were getting divorces as a result of dealing with the construction of an new house.

Good luck on your new house and I hope it all works out for you.

Aaron/aka HH


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

98aggie77566 said:


> Man...we have a tough crowd around here.
> 
> Iâ€™ve done both....contracted out our latest home...and Iâ€™ve built 3 myself.
> 
> ...


Thank you buddy! Patience is going to key. I know itâ€™s going to be a learning experience for sure! There only one way to find out. I might regret it like others say but at lest I can say I attempted it.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hullahopper said:


> As a practicing residential appraiser for the past 32 years I can assure you that $155/SF is if anything, on the low side for a completely custom built house. That is unless you are doing very lower end finishes like vinyl tile, cheap carpet and formica countertops, etc.
> 
> Maybe there could be a compromise? May I suggest you have a conversation with a company called Owner Builder Network. [email protected]. I have known Brad for many years and he's a straight up knowledgeable, friendly guy. if I were going to take on such a huge project I would certainly be talking to him.
> 
> ...


Have prices gone up tremendously in the past 6 years?

We had a 2500 sqft house built in 2012....paid just over $100 per foot.

That included septic, propane tank, and over 6000 sq ft of driveway.

If $155 is on the low end today, I would assume that means my house should be worth well over $155 a foot today? A $150k+ profit sounds amazing to me!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

98aggie77566 said:


> Have prices gone up tremendously in the past 6 years?
> 
> We had a 2500 sqft house built in 2012....paid just over $100 per foot.
> 
> ...


The cost to build does not equate to the market value of the house. For example, try adding a nice $50,000 pool/spa and see if you get that $50K back when you sell it! And yes, construction costs locally here in the Houston market have increased significantly since Hurricane Harvey. It's that supply/demand thing at work.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hullahopper said:


> The cost to build does not equate to the market value of the house. For example, try adding a nice $50,000 pool/spa and see if you get that $50K back when you sell it! And yes, construction costs locally here in the Houston market have increased significantly since Hurricane Harvey. It's that supply/demand thing at work.


Adding a pool/spa is a much different animal.

Iâ€™ve never seen a house built and sold for 20/30/40/50% below the cost to build...but perhaps it happens.

I also havenâ€™t seen lumber, wire, etc increase by 50% at the hardware stores...is the biggest increase in material or labor?

If its labor...then I suspect a good portion of that is likely landing in the GCs pocket. I seriously doubt the working hands have seen a 50% wave increase.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

it always amazes me how certain topics cause an explosion of comments, and people wind up arguing and sniping at each other. Maybe the occasional insult or name-calling.

Look, if someone can be his/her own GC and save 50-60-70K, then they should absolutely do it. All I'm saying is that it's a lot harder than most people think to get that whole 15% in your pocket. (Or 10%, or 30%... we can't even agree on that. :smile If you're considering a DIY build, here are at least a few things for you to look out for:

1. Builders have accounts at places like Lowes and Home Depot, or local lumber yards, that get them discount pricing that you very likely cannot get. So a portion of your savings is probably going to go to the lumber yard, rather than in your pocket. I'm sure someone will argue that they get just as good of pricing as a builder. Great, you'll save more than the rest of us who don't.

2. When subs are bidding on a job for a builder, they know it's competitive and they quote better pricing than they do for one off owner GC's. There may be some exceptions, but most owner-builders will be fighting it every step of the way. And, once again, a portion of your DIY savings will likely be going into someone else's pocket.

3. If a builder's sub-contractor makes a big costly mistake, the builder has to eat that. (Many builders will try and find a way to pass it on, so you still have to watch.) If one of _your_ subs makes a big mistake, you have to eat it. I've seen things framed wrong, for instance, that turned into a big costly disaster. To catch something like that before it actually happened, you would have to have been on site pretty much 100% of the time, AND have some pretty in-depth knowledge.

4. If you are in a windstorm county, especially, and your sub forgets some of the strapping, the inspector will make you get it fixed before you move on to the next phase of the build. But your sub is already gone to the next job, and there will be a delay getting him back. He's already promised the next builder a completion time, so he's going to lie to you and say he'll be back "tomorrow" to fix the problem. Even if you've withheld some of the money, they will often delay and delay anyway.

5. Sub-contractors' bread and butter is repeat customers (builders). If they've promised to come start your job on Feb. 1, and a builder calls and says I need you to start a job on Jan. 30, they are going to go work for the builder and delay doing your work. (Maybe not all of them, but most.) They will tell you that their wife is in the hospital, or their mom's house burned down. But the bottom line is that they won't get to your job on time. Which means your next contractor will be delayed. Which means they will often move on to another job, and re-schedule yours. (They have to do that, because they need to keep working to make a living.) An owner, as a one-off customer, has no leverage. You can hire someone else - if you can get on their schedule.

6. Don't tell yourself that delays aren't costly, because it's only your time and you have lots of that. Interim financing is expensive, and delays cost real money. And even if you are paying cash, it's costly because that money you have tied up in the half-built home is money you would have had in an investment account earning x%. So if you take 4 months longer (or more) than an experienced builder, yet another portion of your savings goes away.

All of those things (and more) happen regularly in the real world. If you're going to DIY, you need to guard against all of them (and more), or your actual cost will be a lot closer to the builder's price, and you will have devoted a year of your life to it. If you can avoid all those things (and more), an actually save yourself that much money, I will have nothing but admiration.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Some folks who have put in pools will certainly tell you that a "nice" pool is closer to $75K +. So forgive me for putting that adjective in front of pool! LOL! No, the problem is that most good custom home GCs have more building job offers than they can possibly do so the person willing to pay the highest gets the job. And most good custom home builders are very picky about the labor they use especially their carpenters and other special trades people and pay them accordingly. They make their living off their referral business.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

As my late father would say....We learn as we burn.

Everything in life is a learning experience.

Some folks have made suggestions, you make the decision. 

If you do, you can post up on later threads regardless of the outcome, good or bad, as others have.

I have no contractor skills. So I'll pay the extra.

Good luck with your project if you choose to do the job. Keep us posted.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

sea sick said:


> As my late father would say....We learn as we burn.
> 
> Everything in life is a learning experience.
> 
> ...


Absolutely good luck! For my part, the goal is always to help another person, and not to prove a point. I hope we get to hear from people who built their own and got their dream homes for a good price.


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

I will defiantly keep you guys posted. Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Build*



sabinewhaler88 said:


> I will defiantly keep you guys posted. Thanks for the advice everyone!


Good luck, it can be done. I do this for a living and would charge 15% on a new build, everything else itâ€™s 20%.

There are plenty of GCâ€™s out there that I wouldâ€™nt let them build me a dog house, many are friends. Full time job and part time home builders are the oneâ€™s you have to watch carefully. I do know a couple that have full time jobs that are excellent builders but they are the exception.

I think $155sq ft might be a little high but in your area that might be what they are getting. Donâ€™t be discouraged and if you have any questions you can always get plenty of input on here from those that have done the same thing.


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

gater said:


> Good luck, it can be done. I do this for a living and would charge 15% on a new build, everything else itâ€™s 20%.
> 
> There are plenty of GCâ€™s out there that I wouldâ€™nt let them build me a dog house, many are friends. Full time job and part time home builders are the oneâ€™s you have to watch carefully. I do know a couple that have full time jobs that are excellent builders but they are the exception.
> 
> I think $155sq ft might be a little high but in your area that might be what they are getting. Donâ€™t be discouraged and if you have any questions you can always get plenty of input on here from those that have done the same thing.


Thanks bud!! Thereâ€™s a few guys that i work with that build on the side that seem to have multiple builds going simultaneously at any given time and I always wonder how they find the time to over see it all, granted we work shift and can be off when most arenâ€™t during the week but it defiantly seems like they have their plates full with multiple houses going on and a full time job.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

There's nothing to it other than scheduling. It may take you longer because a gc stays on the contractors but about getting done on time and making sure they show up. Some things can't be helped. The only thing that's permanent is the slab the rest can be fixed if done wrong. Always pull a tape on stuff yourself to check measurements. 
Don't start until you have your subs lined up and stay in contact with them during the process well in advance of them starting so you don't slip through the cracks.. I always called once a week to keep them up dated on when I expected to need them and make sure I'm still on their schedule..
Looks like there are 3 of us in your area me jfolm and Dillon you can PM I'm sure any of us would answer questions. 

Some people can't do anything for themselves and freak at the thought of building a house or changing the oil in their car. Others will do it themselves so they can learn.

And before any of yall run your head I was a builder for 15 + years..


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

i've built a couple of homes and currently doing one right now. your biggest problems are going to get the right subs and getting the scheduling to flow. Especially if u dont have a previous relationship with the subs u are working with. Theres a very high probabilty that one if them will screw with u, especially if they know u are not familar with building techniques. my wife now manages the build since she is a stay at home mom and has experience with that kind of work. Its a full time job keeping everything in place.


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

98aggie77566 said:


> Man...we have a tough crowd around here.
> 
> Iâ€™ve done both....contracted out our latest home...and Iâ€™ve built 3 myself.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with 98aggie77566. We (wife and I) acted as our own GC and found the experience rewarding and fun. I'd do it again if I ever decided to move out of my house.

The key is having patience and time. If you are on a tight schedule, then this may not be the right decision. It took us right at 5 months from the time we broke ground to actually moving in. But it took me 6 months of research before we got started.

One benefit was that we changed our minds quite a few times on various things such as the tile, wooden floors, and fixtures. And we didn't have to ask anyone else about it. We just bought what we wanted and when we wanted them.

Another benefit is that our home is built much better than any quote we received from any contractor. We have better insulation, plumbing, more outlets in each room, etc.. These are little things that matter in the long run.

To give an example... when I was bidding out the insulation, I agreed to give a sub the job if he included insulating an interior wall for the same price. He agreed but asked why I would want an interior wall insulated. Well it was the wall between our bedroom and my youngest sons room  Little things like that can give you peace of mind.

Make sure to insulate the heck out of your house. I won't go into detail but we did far more than recommended on the exterior walls, interior insulation, and ceiling. We have a home with a 2400 sq ft living area with two AC units. My average electric bill in the summer is about $120 and I keep the thermostat at 72 degree. My bill for the last few months has been between $40-60.

Like others have stated though, I'd have a cash reserve built up for paying subs. Sometimes the draws from your construction loan may not come when you need them. We had $25K in cash when we started.

We saved about $40k on our home when compared to the bids we received. That's a lot of money for a couple of educators.

Having said all this though, I do know that GCs earn their money. I have two really good friends are GCs who offered advice and it was greatly appreciated. I would never build a house for anyone else though. Having to deal with people like me and my wife would have been a headache. We must've changed our minds on things a hundred times. Props to them for having the patience.

Good luck - hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Building*



sabinewhaler88 said:


> Thanks bud!! Thereâ€™s a few guys that i work with that build on the side that seem to have multiple builds going simultaneously at any given time and I always wonder how they find the time to over see it all, granted we work shift and can be off when most arenâ€™t during the week but it defiantly seems like they have their plates full with multiple houses going on and a full time job.


I worked shift work for 28 years, it definitely makes it easier.


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jaysand247 said:


> There's nothing to it other than scheduling. It may take you longer because a gc stays on the contractors but about getting done on time and making sure they show up. Some things can't be helped. The only thing that's permanent is the slab the rest can be fixed if done wrong. Always pull a tape on stuff yourself to check measurements.
> Don't start until you have your subs lined up and stay in contact with them during the process well in advance of them starting so you don't slip through the cracks.. I always called once a week to keep them up dated on when I expected to need them and make sure I'm still on their schedule..
> Looks like there are 3 of us in your area me jfolm and Dillon you can PM I'm sure any of us would answer questions.
> 
> ...


Thanks man i might take you up on
Picking yâ€™all brain from time to time. Iâ€™m sure jfolm is ready to block my number by now haha


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Jaysand247 said:


> There's nothing to it other than scheduling. It may take you longer because a gc stays on the contractors but about getting done on time and making sure they show up. Some things can't be helped. The only thing that's permanent is the slab the rest can be fixed if done wrong. Always pull a tape on stuff yourself to check measurements.
> Don't start until you have your subs lined up and stay in contact with them during the process well in advance of them starting so you don't slip through the cracks.. I always called once a week to keep them up dated on when I expected to need them and make sure I'm still on their schedule..
> Looks like there are 3 of us in your area me jfolm and Dillon you can PM I'm sure any of us would answer questions.
> 
> ...


Jeremy I'm about to start mine. I need you to come out of retirement and pour my slab!!!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I just want to add to what has already been mentioned. If you borrow from a bank, the construction loan interest rate is fairly high (ours was 7.5%). You pay a closing on the construction loan then another closing when itâ€™s complete. Our 2 closings were around $13K. With the construction loan, you pay interest on the money borrowed. So if you get 80% complete and are stuck for 8 months waiting on subs to finish the last 20%, you are pi$$ing away a lot of money. I know a couple that this happened to. They eventually found a GC who was willing to finish it out for them, over a year later.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

^^^Really good point.

In my case, the houses that I built/subbed...I paid cash.

For our current home, we contracted out and the builder provided all of the interim funding - no construction loan and no interest - and as you mention only one closing.

Over 8 months that saved us a considerable amount of interest...certainly something to factor into the equation.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

98aggie77566 said:


> The key is finding good subs...and the best are usually booked solid with their bread and butter builders.


This x1000. After Harvey the labor market changed. I work for a public builder, our sub cost has skyrocketed just so that we can keep decent subs.

Why is Senor Sub going to walk away from 400 homes in a master planned community to go build one home for a guy that hasnt ever built one?

Typically pro forma margins are 20% on finished lots and 25% on a self development deal, $150 psf cost to build is a good round average number. Keep in mind that is at their cost, whole sale cost. If it is you walking into Home Depot, you will be paying full retail for supplies.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

sabinewhaler88 said:


> So are you saying the only people capable of building a home is an actually so called â€œGCâ€?!


5 years ago I used to think I'd GC my own house. Fastforward to now. I am a contractor, and we dabble in some craft coordination. I know that I don't know now.

I would not GC my own house.

I would develop a good plan set... And bid to 3-4 GC's. Pick the one you think is least likely to have missed something, and looks like he's going to own up to the mistakes, and go with him.

IMO a contractor is going to see a dude managing his own building and add a margin for that. And that delta will more than pay for a GC.


----------



## Cdad (Jul 31, 2017)

Im a true custom builder, really cater to my clients needs/wants and put a lot of time in with clients from conception to completion. I feel that it is a passion for me as I have been in it for 15 years and have continuity with subs and suppliers. I think its like any other business that relationships are developed over time. There are plenty of builders that are cheaper but few that care more or are onsite daily as I am. 

I think people get caught up in a percentage or price per foot way too easily. Because to me its compared to what? and what does your GC do for you? Whats it worth to you? Quality of subs and materials (because there is a difference)? 

My primary projects are medium to high end new construction and fairly complex remodels. I use local subs and suppliers and steer clear of the big box stores as I value quality of materials and service over price.

I try to stay around the 20% range and dollar wise range from $200-$900,000. Length of jobs run from 4 months to as long as two years (clients keep adding structures).


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Cdad said:


> Im a true custom builder, really cater to my clients needs/wants and put a lot of time in with clients from conception to completion. *I feel that it is a passion for me as I have been in it for 15 years and have continuity with subs and suppliers. I think its like any other business that relationships are developed over time.* There are plenty of builders that are cheaper but few that care more or are onsite daily as I am.


From what I have seen with my home build, the above is true. I basically guarantee you that the GC I am using is liked and respected enough in the Lake Livingston area that the subs he uses will drop something else to work for him.

Another time I was talking to a concrete supplier in the area. By supplier, I mean where the concrete trucks go to fill their trucks with concrete. I wasn't going behind anyone's back, but was trying to figure out what day a big part of mine would happen. In the conversation, the concrete supplier said "Normally we are closed on Sunday, but if 'XYZ' needed concrete on Sunday, yes I would open up for him."


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

sabinewhaler88 said:


> Thanks man i might take you up on
> Picking yâ€™all brain from time to time. Iâ€™m sure jfolm is ready to block my number by now haha


Not at all man. While it has been stressful I can look back and enjoy the process and all that I have learned. I enjoy helping people when I can. With me having the small amount of knowledge that I have gained I am willing to let you know what I did right and wrong.



stdreb27 said:


> IMO a contractor is going to see a dude managing his own building and add a margin for that. And that delta will more than pay for a GC.


Like I have stated before I am managing my current house with no past experience. I put my build on hold for almost two years due to life circumstances which let me research for a long time. I was referred to almost all of my subs by a friend who just got into spec home building. I was able to know his prices and receive multiple quotes so I can decide who the best fit was. I can assure you that I am no where near what I would have paid a builder. Probably $45,000 - $50,000 less.

My house isn't perfect. There are things that I am not happy with which is probably due to the fact that I am being very critical of the work and see it happen in stages. Those things would probably never be noticed by a visitor that doesn't appreciate fine craftsmanship. I have learned that some of my subs are production people that I probably wont use again due to not taking the time to produce a better final product. I still have a few to square up with and see what the outcome is.

If I was to do it all again I would probably scale back on size or furnishings to afford higher quality subs if budget was a driver. I meant to start a thread about my house build but never did. There were a few threads in here that helped me out.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

JFolm said:


> .... While it has been stressful I can look back and enjoy the process and all that I have learned...
> 
> Like I have stated before I am managing my current house with no past experience....


I know you are excited to see your dreams become reality. :cheers:


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

JFolm said:


> Not at all man. While it has been stressful I can look back and enjoy the process and all that I have learned. I enjoy helping people when I can. With me having the small amount of knowledge that I have gained I am willing to let you know what I did right and wrong.
> 
> Like I have stated before I am managing my current house with no past experience. I put my build on hold for almost two years due to life circumstances which let me research for a long time. I was referred to almost all of my subs by a friend who just got into spec home building. I was able to know his prices and receive multiple quotes so I can decide who the best fit was. I can assure you that I am no where near what I would have paid a builder. Probably $45,000 - $50,000 less.
> 
> ...


Yep. The more you hammer out up front the better it goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

JFolm said:


> Not at all man. While it has been stressful I can look back and enjoy the process and all that I have learned. I enjoy helping people when I can. With me having the small amount of knowledge that I have gained I am willing to let you know what I did right and wrong.
> 
> Like I have stated before I am managing my current house with no past experience. I put my build on hold for almost two years due to life circumstances which let me research for a long time. I was referred to almost all of my subs by a friend who just got into spec home building. I was able to know his prices and receive multiple quotes so I can decide who the best fit was. I can assure you that I am no where near what I would have paid a builder. Probably $45,000 - $50,000 less.
> 
> ...


Looking good man! Youâ€™re almost there!


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Jfolm- Looks great. 
Dihlon- Saw your house last year. 

What shade of white did ya'll use on your exteriors?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, floor tile was finished today. Grouting tomorrow.


I used Benjamin Mooreâ€™s Dove White on our exterior. I used it in Sherwin Williams Super paint though.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I built my house 20+ years ago, did probably 30%-40% of the work myself and GCâ€™d the rest.. however, I was in the trades myself at the time, already knew local subs that I could count on, had avenues to get materials in place, etc.. I did save a pile of money. 

The one rule of thumb I would always go back to, after having done that, is that if your personal skill set would enable you to build this house 100% by your lonesome, given enough time and maybe picking up a guy from the Home Depot parking lot to hold the other end of the board, then yes, go ahead with it. You probably know enough to make this happen. If not, I wouldnâ€™t do it.

Can it be done otherwise, with zero experience? Absolutely. You just need to know the risks, and figure out how much your aggravation is actually worth...


----------



## Imtheman (Sep 28, 2018)

how are you financing this endeavour? Sometimes getting a bank to work with you on a construction loan they are finicky about giving you money to be your own GC.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

cman said:


> Jfolm- Looks great.
> Dihlon- Saw your house last year.
> 
> What shade of white did ya'll use on your exteriors?


We used Sherwin Williams Pure White.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Along with all the details involved in building your own home, you should have an engineer design the foundation and supervise and approve the job the contractor who pours the slab. The idea is to make the responsibility for any slab issues his. If not done properly, slab failure can cause all types of problems. Home owner insurance could be another issue if you are the GC. 

Solar Screens, Ext. Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shutters
2Cool Discounts
Call Mike aka SolarScreenGuy at 713-446-3249


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> Along with all the details involved in building your own home, you should have an engineer design the foundation and supervise and approve the job the contractor who pours the slab. The idea is to make the responsibility for any slab issues his. If not done properly, slab failure can cause all types of problems. Home owner insurance could be another issue if you are the GC.
> 
> Solar Screens, Ext. Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shutters
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Any Updates? After reading all the thread Iâ€™m going with a builder, just have to find the right one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

We moved in last October. Yea I wanted to pull my hair out at times but it was worth it and saved a pile of money


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

jtburf said:


> No, not at all. I am saying those who know do not get on the internet and whine about builder profits and claim they can do it better, because a builder might make a few bucks.
> 
> Do you have a DBA so you get commercial consideration?
> 
> ...


Build went great and we are enjoying our new home. Hereâ€™s your update


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

I do business as both a GC as well as a subcontractor - not a home builder.
My only reservation with a homeowner acting as his own builder is that the subs will know that the dealing with the homeowner is a "one-time" transaction, so the subcontractor may cut corners or may substitute substandard materials because it is not return business (plus the homeowner is not an expert in the field). 
Part of being a successful subcontractor is pleasing the customer with the hope of getting more future business. I would worry about the "one time" relationship and how that may play out through the build and later on through the Warranty process.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

sabinewhaler88 said:


> Build went great and we are enjoying our new home. Hereâ€™s your update


Great,
Post up all the important data. Cost, time, overruns, mistakes and finally Pictures.

John


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is my first build and it is for sale. Yes there was plenty headaches, stress and it has taken 2 year’s to build because my mother got very ill and had to postpone everything until she got well. If I could sum it up... it was not difficult. The hardest part for me was finding the time to manage the build with a very high demanding job and wife.. but totally worth it as it is a beautiful home. Learned a lot and whenever work slows down some then Ill probably build another home and apply everything that I learned the first go round. 

Gus


----------



## easyrider25 (May 11, 2016)

jtburf said:


> Great,
> 
> Post up all the important data. Cost, time, overruns, mistakes and finally Pictures.
> 
> John


Good luck to all GC and all the rest building homes Come to Rockport and try to do it. **** contractors want $200-300 a square foot for any house. Then try to get someone to build your outdoor kitchen and cover your gazebo. Then everyone close to a hammer is a Home builder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

jtburf said:


> Great,
> Post up all the important data. Cost, time, overruns, mistakes and finally Pictures.
> 
> John


 No need to. You would just find something to argue about. I have better things to do than argue on an online forum. (Hints the 10k plus post you have). Must have plenty of time on your hands.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

sabinewhaler88 said:


> No need to. You would just find something to argue about. I have better things to do than argue on an online forum. (Hints the 10k plus post you have). Must have plenty of time on your hands.


So, like always silence screams the loudest.

What did you end up 20%-30% over budget?

How many delays?

Not one contractor issue I bet.

If your so **** proud of your ability and proud enough to revisit the thread post up all the details.

John


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

It took me 8 months. Had to fire my trim guy and set me back 3 weeks. . I came in at budget and was able to do all the upgrades I wanted by avoiding a builders fees. Yea there was stressful times but over all the experience was enjoyable and rewarding. I was able to provide my family our dream home and save myself a pile of money. I had zero issues with my bank or getting draws in time to pay all my guys. The appraisal came in at $147 a sq for and it cost me $123 to build. Is there some things I would do differently, of course, but thatâ€™s with everything in life. All in all I wouldnâ€™t hesitate to do it again and would recommend anybody wanting to build to give it a shot at doing it themselves. Just takes time and patience and doing plenty of homework and being prepared. Itâ€™s defiantly not rocket science like some made it out to be


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

```

```
I lied. It appraised at $152 a sq ft. And yes Iâ€™m proud of my ability to have a little knowledge on the build itself, but mainly the ability to schedule and make phone calls. But Iâ€™m sure you do the concrete , framing, roofing, plumbing, electcrical etc. with your own two hands jburf. No way I have the abilityâ€™s you do to be clear.


----------



## TaylorCounty (Apr 24, 2019)

*You didn't build a [email protected]@ thing.*

You show up a year later, insult Johns very salient points and claim to have built a house. Horse [email protected]@. You couldn't build a crooked dog house.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh Lord.......


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

sabinewhaler88 said:


> We moved in last October. Yea I wanted to pull my hair out at times but it was worth it and saved a pile of money


I am an architect and have been a contractor. I'll take the contractor hat any day, thank you.

In 2011, I did an extensive remodel when I was "underemployed" and had a lot of time on my hands, that included a complete kitchen gut and remodel, the replacement of all doors & windows, siding (including adding batt insulation to exterior walls) and a new roof and gutters. At the end of it I spent $65,000 cash and probably saved $20,000 by not only doing the GC work, but doing all of the interior demolition, the door hardware restoration and most of the interior painting myself.

At the end of the job, I was known to say, "I have the cheapest and stupidest client in the world and my Architect is an ***whole," for laughs, but it was true. Working for yourself can be very stressful in the best conditions (I was single), but throw in a spouse and it can get really stressful.

On the plus side, you know that it was all done the way you wanted and you were the ultimate inspector of the quality of work. Glad to hear you made it out alive. Now it's time to enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

TaylorCounty said:


> You show up a year later, insult Johns very salient points and claim to have built a house. Horse [email protected]@. You couldn't build a crooked dog house.


.. someone else brought up the old thread and I just added on to it. How does johns d*%# taste? Because youâ€™re all over it.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

sabinewhaler88 said:


> .. someone else brought up the old thread and I just added on to it


You should have never responded to him. Period. If someone else had asked, fine...but no matter what proof you have/donâ€™t have of savings, that fella wonâ€™t believe it. He made his mind up over a year ago about how it would turn out for you, and it isnâ€™t gonna change. Let him believe what he wants to, his opinion shouldnâ€™t matter in your world. Enjoy your home and your savings

As for the genius who chimed in at the end...a quick look at his comments on here will show that he isnâ€™t going to contribute anything of intelligence for you either, so donâ€™t give him the time of day :cheers:


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

sabinewhaler88 said:


> We moved in last October. Yea I wanted to pull my hair out at times but it was worth it and saved a pile of money


Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaylorCounty (Apr 24, 2019)

*"defiantly" yours*

Your "build" was to take the tires off of a 1977 single wide!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

This thread got really weird. Congrats on the build


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

TxDispatcher said:


> You should have never responded to him. Period. If someone else had asked, fine...but no matter what proof you have/donâ€™t have of savings, that fella wonâ€™t believe it. He made his mind up over a year ago about how it would turn out for you, and it isnâ€™t gonna change. Let him believe what he wants to, his opinion shouldnâ€™t matter in your world. Enjoy your home and your savings
> 
> As for the genius who chimed in at the end...a quick look at his comments on here will show that he isnâ€™t going to contribute anything of intelligence for you either, so donâ€™t give him the time of day :cheers:


Youâ€™re absolutely right! I shouldnâ€™t have even responded.


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

stdreb27 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud!


----------



## TaylorCounty (Apr 24, 2019)

*He still didn't build SH%$*

"You have -5933341 Reputation point(s)" Somebody went to a lot of work to give me this many negative points. My work here is done.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

TaylorCounty said:


> "You have -5933341 Reputation point(s)" Somebody went to a lot of work to give me this many negative points. My work here is done.


Yea I'd have to agree with you on that.

TH


----------

